# Grapefruit + levothyroxine?



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

I had a TT in August so I take levothyroxine daily. I've always been obsessed with grapefruits and fresh grapefruit juice, but I'm wondering if they're okay to have since I'm taking this thyroid med. I found some mixed answers about this online, so I'm just wondering if anyone here knows one way or the other.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I've eaten grapefruit plenty of times 30 to 60 minutes after taking my Levo pill, and I've lived to tell about it.

My husband used to take a drug that had bad interactions with grapefruit, and it was made quite clear to him by the doctors and pharmacists. Although he loves grapefruit, he went about 15 years without any, until they switched him to a new drug that did not forbid it. No one has ever mentioned to me that I can't eat grapefruit with the drugs I'm on.

Slightly off-topic, but a little bit funny: I was at a conference a couple of weeks ago, and breakfasts and lunches were included. At the buffet breakfast, I was very excited because they offered grapefruit juice. I poured myself a glass and sat down. I proudly announced to my table-mates how excited I was to have grapefruit juice because I hadn't had any in many years. As soon as I took a couple of swigs, I remembered why I hadn't had grapefruit juice in many years. :sad0049: Grapefruit juice tastes NOTHING like grapefruits!!!


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Octavia. It seems grapefruit interacts with a lot of things. I'm glad I won't have to throw out the bag I just got. I know what you mean about grapefruit juice. Unless it's fresh squeezed, I don't like it either.


----------

